# ear-clip LED light/AAA battery?



## hank (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone got a recommendation/source for a good ear-clip reading light or equivalent?

My beloved handed me a Hammacher-Schlemmer holiday catalog yesterday with a clip-over-the-ear book light -- one AAA battery.
This one: http://www.hammacher.com/publish/71931.asp?promo=QSearch&ls=BX

Having bought from them once or twice before I learned about CPF, I figure there has to be a better light, a better price or both, out there somewhere.


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 27, 2005)

Garrity makes one, I see them at _some_ Walmarts, about $10.
Love flashlightreviews.com, here's Quickbeams review:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/garrity_earlight.htm


----------



## hank (Sep 30, 2010)

Old (brief) topic reawakened -- I see DealExtreme has something that looks identical to the Garrity/Walgreen's, but for under $3 now -- and elsewhere up to $30 for what looks like exactly the same little light. 2 coin cells -- 2032 or AG size, not AAA

Estimated 8 hours for 2 coin cells -- isn't cheap for everyday use reading or knitting during evening commute, up to an hour at a time.

Anyone seen a good LED cap/clip/ear light using AAA or small rechargeable cell lately?


----------

